# Simulador circuitos electrónicos para Mac



## Borch206 (May 27, 2014)

Hola, 
He buscado simuladores de electrónica para mi macbook pero no hay manera... apenas encuentro y los que hay no funcionan como el Volta por ejemplo.
No se sí no se buscar o no hay.
Conocéis alguno?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## ByAxel (May 27, 2014)

Hola... puede convenir usar virtualización, usando el VirtualBox o similar.

Pero puede ser:
Qucs
Logisim
Circuitlab (es online)

Googleando hay variantes pero ya es cosa de probar y ver si hay uno bueno...


----------



## marconikov (May 27, 2014)

tambien esta el Pspice y el Ltspice(version gratuita) que son buenos


----------



## Borch206 (May 27, 2014)

Hola ByAxel, el circuitlab es la bomba pero no me deja más que unos minutos y me pide cash... Una pena y el ltspice no lo echo a funcionar...
Lo mejor va a ser lo que me comentáis de un virtualizador, lo pensé tras escribir el mensaje...
Muchas gracias, para programas en windows ya hay abierto un foro, miro allí.
Me fastidia por el Volta.. tiene una interfaz cojonuda pero he leído que es más malo que pegar a un padre y que se cuelga constantemente


----------



## Scooter (May 27, 2014)

Circuitlab cambió de política y hay que pagar si o si


----------

